# Tsuru eyelids!!



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

There is a groupbuy going on for Tsuru eyelids over at the SR20Forum. They look awesome and are at a very low price of 12$. There are guys who don't even have the Tsuru conversion yet getting in on the deal. Who knows when will be the next time you can get your hands on these. Just posting here for some of you guys who may not be on that forum. Here is the link to the group buy.

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=160912

Also, here is a picture of what they look like...










They would give a mean look to the front end. Its only 12$ so you can't beat that price. Lets get it going guys!!


----------

